# 17 steps of battle procedure



## combat_medic

Is there anyone here that has the 17 steps of battle procedure somewhere on the internet? I‘ve had little luck looking them up (getting ready for the leadership course this summer).

Also, any advice on taking the course would be more than welcome.


----------



## Pikache

Is this what you‘re looking for?

Offensive Operations Battle Procedure
*Sequence of the procedure

1. Receive Wng O
2. Initial map study
3. Inital time appreciation
4. Issue Wng O
5. Move to the orders group and receive orders
6. Conduct detailed map study
7. Detailed time appreciation
8. Issues a supplementary Wng O
9. Make recce plan
10. Conduct recce
11. Does estimate
12. Complete plan
13. Issues orders
14. Supervise preparations
15. Conduct rehearsals
16. Ensure forced rest
17. Conduct final briefing

*From handouts from BIQ


----------



## combat_medic

That‘s the one... thanks a million!


----------



## riggah052

Good luck on your course. 
I‘m not sure what advice I could really give you as I still don‘t have a lot of experience.


----------



## Pikache

No problem.


----------



## Armymedic

On the "new" LFCA PLQ I did last fall, we had 15 points of Battle Procedure. Off the top of my head the changes were in the last few....I‘ll look it up later if you interested, but some major changes are....
no more forced rest, and the final 2 are...
14. conduct final rehersals and preparations, and 15. conduct the mission.


----------



## combat_medic

NO MORE FORCED REST?!?!?!?!?

Dangit, that was the only one I could ever remember. 

So if you could send it to me, that would be awesome. Thanks a million. Oh, and any tips or advice you could offer would  be even more helpful.


----------



## Zoomie

Bring some sort of legal uppers, ie Caffeine Laced Coffee Beans (eek!!).  You will need them by the time the end of the course hits you.

Be prepared to suck eggs all over again...

Know your drill to a "tee", go to sleep with the CFP 201 under your pillow.

Bring an extra set of everything, makes the morning inspections go by much smoother.

Bring knee pads for those endless section attacks.

Make sure your boots are comfortable and have good insoles.

lots more... but I am sure that you‘ll do fine and figure it out...


----------



## PTE Gruending

Whoooo! Sounds like PLQ is one nasty mofo of a course!! The theory part isnt all that long though, is it?


----------



## Danjanou

So BP is down from 17 poits to 15, well that‘s typical, must be another cutback. FYI forced rest was almost always followed by (if time permits) in 17 years I never did get that time.

Leadership courses are (at least they were and I hope still are) both physically and mentally demanding. They should be. Do you want someone leading you that isn‘t switched on when the flying fecal matter hits the rotating air circulation device?

Pointers I can give from the dim recesses of my memory (and completing 6 and teaching around 10-12 various leadership courses):

As noted know your drill

Know your wpns handling drills (most M of I mutuals when not drill tend to be wpns)

Be fit (PT may be a bitch but the sleep deprivation is what starts to get to you)

Most important it is not an individual effort. From the first bond with and work with others on the course, your section etc. no matter what unit they‘re from. You‘ll fail individually but only pass as a team. 

Most of the BS I either endured or later subjected students to at the early stages of a course was to get this point across. It never ceased to surprise me how many guys failed to get this point. 

When you‘re organised and working together you‘ll have time to get the shacks cleaned, the kit cleaned, the mutuals and other homework done and actually have time to get your head down for a few hours. 

Any specifics questions either PM me or post them hear, and good luck.


----------



## Spr.Earl

Combat Medic,
Just remeber "TIME" is your worst enemy,and use the KISS rule especialy on course.But stiol follow the 17.

 Good luck.


----------



## MJP

I finished my course in the spring, so here‘s the 15 steps from the scribbles in my FMP;

1-Recieve warning order
2-Conduct quick map study
3-Prepare a quick time estimate
4-Issue initial wrning order
5-Receive orders
6-Conduct mssion analysis
7-Conduct detailed map study
8-Prepare detailed time estimate
9-Issue detailed wrning order
10-Prepare a recce and coordination plan
11-Conduct recce and coordination
12-Complete detailed plan
13-Prepare and issue orders
14-Coordinate and surpervise final preps
15-Supervise deployment and conduct the mission

The wording is kinda different than the usual 17 step one but it‘s essentially the same.

Only thing I can say is prepare to be bored for some of the mods(especially the computer training one).  And know your weapons drills and procedures for both Mod two(instruction)and Mod six(orders and field phase).  If possible get some time in teaching classes, especially weapons or any skills classes, as most guys failed these classes due to not following the sequence you have to follow.

Any other questions you have feel free to ask!


----------



## kurokaze

combat_medic, if you still a hand PM me and I 
can send you an aide de memoir that our CSM
gave us on our leadership course.  It‘s really
kicka$$.  It contains not only battle procedure
but orders formats for a ton of stuff.


----------



## combat_medic

Is "mission analysis" now the replacement for "combat estimate"?

Also, does anyone know which infantry tactics are covered in the new PLQ mod 6?


----------



## MJP

Yes mission analysis is basically your combat estimate, where you ask your self several key questions and based on the answers you start your planning process.

what do you mean by infantry tatics?  

-You are required in mod 6 to lead dismounted sect attack(going through all the battle procedures).  
-Lead recce patrol, utilizing all 15 steps of battle procedure.
-and either conduct defensive routine or defensive occupation again utilizing the all 15 steps of battle procedure.
-Also you have to give fire control orders.  We did fire control orders by going to the weapons simulator(not the greatest way but it worked out ok).

Any other questions feel free to ask.  

Are you heading to Wainwright?


----------



## kurokaze

eh, from what I was taught, mission analysis != cbt estimate.

In your mission analysis you ask yourself 
questions like:
- What is my commander‘s intent and what role do 
I play in that intent?
- Has the situation changed in principle such
that my commander would not have assigned me
the same task?
(there are a couple of others but it escapes me
at the momen - WHICH IS REALLY BAD because I have
to know this stuff cold)

In your combat estimate you list:
- Your Aim (from mission analysis)
- Factors
- Courses Open
- Your Plan / Decision

I have to live and breathe battle procedure so 
when I get home I‘d be more than happy to pull
out my notes and give you an explanation for
everything.

combat_medic, I trust you got that aide de memoir?


----------



## combat_medic

MJP: Yes, I‘m supposedly heading to Wainwright this summer *shudder*, if I ever get final confirmation that I‘m loaded on the course. You‘re not teaching on the course, are you? 

Kurokaze: no I never got the aide memoire. It might have gotten filtered out as spam. Could you try sending it to the hotmail address again?


----------



## PTE Gruending

Combat Medic: 





> MJP: Yes, I‘m supposedly heading to Wainwright this summer *shudder*,


Haha, is it really that bad? Im headed there this summer as well - ive been told its 10fold better than Dundurn!


----------



## kurokaze

No Problem, I sent to both your email addresses
this time.


----------



## MJP

No not teaching this summer, I‘ll be just arriving back in Canada when alot of the courses are starting up.  So I get to sit around and relax all summer

A few guys that Sean might know are teaching BIQ‘s right now and I believe some are slated to teach on a PLQ this summer.  Are they incorporating mod 1 into your course(it‘s the PSP physical fitness one)?  I know that originally reservists in some areas were having an extremly hard time getting that mod due to some screw-ups. I‘m wondering if they are going to run it at Wainwright.


----------



## Brad Sallows

For the definitive battle procedure, refer to the USOP/TAM.

Mission analysis and the estimate (or combat estimate) are two distinct processes.


----------



## rolandstrong

Good luck on course medic.


----------



## a23trucker

Army Electronic Library
B-GL-300-003/FP-000 COMMAND:

BATTLE PROCEDURE IMPLEMENTATION
SECTION TO SUB-UNIT COMMANDERS
At the lower levels of command, battle procedure has been refined over time into a drill  consisting of 15 steps. Chapter 2 discussed the required leadership attributes of this level of command. It is the section/crew; platoon/troop and sub-unit that the army depends upon for the final execution of Battle Procedure that may well have begun at the strategic level. The order and
number of steps are important, as a common drill fosters uniformity and mutual understanding within the army. 
The steps are as follows:
Â· Receive Warning Order
Â· Conduct a Quick Map Study and Time Estimate
Â· Receipt of Orders
Â· Conduct Mission Analysis
Â· Issue Initial Warning Order
Â· Make a Detailed Time Estimate
Â· Conduct a Map Study and Prepare an Outline Plan
Â· Prepare a Reconnaissance Plan
Â· Conduct Reconnaissance
Â· Do Remainder of Estimate
Â· Issue a Supplementary Warning Order
Â· Prepare and Issue Orders
Â· Coordinate Activities and Requirements of Subordinates
Â· Supervise Deployment
Â· Execute the Mission
This drill is a flexible guide to preparation for battle. Time and tactical
constraints will dictate the steps to abbreviate or drop for that particular cycle. The combat estimate, for example, can be shortened to a few notes on a map. However, the first step of the estimate, Mission Analysisâ€”the understanding of
higher commander's intentâ€”is crucial to our command philosophy of Mission Command and must be completed for each cycle of decision-making. Table 6.2 shows how the 15 step drill fits into the four stages of Battle Procedure. The table also compares the drill at the lower tactical levels with the actions of the commander who has a staff available to assist him with Battle Procedure.


----------



## OLD SCHOOL

seven p‘s. proper, planning ,procedure, prevents ,piss poor performance. Much more crude but drives it home for the new guys.


----------



## Armymedic

No truer words have ever been stated in our military. If something is screwed up, its likely because someone missed the seven P‘s.


----------



## a23trucker

Your right, 5 min of thought ahead of time usually gets you out of hours of trying to recover from the sh!t later.
Please note that this was meant to be a reply to "17 steps of battle procedure" post but I hit the wrong button......    
Ps... It was 17 steps until the release of this new pam....


----------



## Kiwi99

Do not fear the PLQ mods.  Show up and you have already passed the course.  Unfotunatley, the forever changing methods and ideas as how we should train JNCOs has left the actual course somewhat lacking in hardness.  The intergration of all services  and trades on 1-5 has enabled networking time and little else.  Yeah, ya gety to know some different dudes and dudettes, but thats about it.  Computer based training to train a junior leader, yeah, whatever.  And if you are lucky, you may have some instructors who have been cbt arms inAstan over the last year and a bit, but they will still have to teach as the school requires, and anyone who has done a PLQ lately knows what I mean.  So be  professional on crse, but do not get wrapped around the axle.  Some people will, and you will sit back and wonder why.  And the 15 steps of battle procedure sound good in  theory, but in reality you will skip half due to time and the mission.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich

When I saw 17 Steps of battle procedure I got really sad.  I just got off a course that taught us 15 steps and I thought "Oh god they changed it already?"  Thankfully I read the rest of the thread and found out I'm still current with my 15.  a23trucker Posted exactly what I was taught - and yes when applying them you do glaze over some steps.  Are you going to do a recce when you've been scampering about the same square Km all day? (or in same cases setting up the very next room which you were just in).

I was also taught that the 15 steps are just a tool to use.  It will be usefull when you're sleep deprived and you're likely to miss out something obvious - and important. It also allows for a flow, people know what to expect.  Once you've worked on a few small party taskings you'll understand the flow - so that when you're the one in charge it just makes sense to do it that way.

I've seen people fail BOTP II.  What happened was they tried to memorize the list without actually understanding it.  This would lead them to skip steps - giving formal orders before the warning order,  not explaining what is actually supposed to be done,  where to go on the recce when to come back etc.  I feel two things are extremely important to understand:  the big picture, who's doing what/when  and how the people you are directing see things.  Just because you know the big picture, doesn't mean they do, you have to let them know the overall picture so that they can help you (trust me they want to help)


----------



## Brad Sallows

Battle Procedure is useful evidence that civilian bureaucratic control has not penetrated to the part of the army that matters.  Otherwise, it would be 121 steps by now.


----------



## Danjanou

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> Battle Procedure is useful evidence that civilian bureaucratic control has not penetrated to the part of the army that matters.  Otherwise, it would be 121 steps by now.



And most of the 104 extra steps would be some form of "conferencing" and/or "giving/getting feedback."


----------



## Red 6

This is pretty much off-target here, but still sort of in the same lane.

Planner's Rule of Management
Adapted from "Dogbert's Top Secret Management Handbook"
by Scott Adams

   1. The Boss is always right, even when he is stupid.
   2. The physical laws of time and space were meant to be broken.
   3. The problem is not a lack of resources, it's a lack of meetings.
   4. When in doubt, ask for status reports.
   5. If the Boss is talking, then he's communicating.
   6. Low morale is caused by character flaws in the planners.
   7. If ten people can complete a plan in ten days, then one person can complete the plan in one day.
   8. Teamwork is when other people do your work for you.
   9. Sickness in a planner is a manifestation of laziness.
  10. Abuse is a form of recognition. And recognition is what every planner wants. 

I wish I could take credit, but this is from the Military Humor Page, which if you've ever been assigned to echelons above reality, you owe it to yourself to check out. Be warned and be careful about drinking beverage while you're reading since any liquid in your mouth may wind up on the monitor due to laughing so hard. Here's the link:

http://www.nbc-links.com/humor.html


----------



## Edward Campbell

In the dark ages, when we wrote in complete sentences rather than in ‘points,’ battle procedure was (something like): “the whole process by which a commander* does his reconnaissance, makes his appreciation‡ and plan†, and issues the orders** to commit his troops to battle.”

Maybe Old Sweat still has his copy of the ‘_little red book_’ in which that, and other useful _folk wisdom_ from 1939/45, was found.

----------
* any commander, from LCpl sec 2I/C through to Comd 1 CDN Army

‡ now the ‘estimate’ I believe – the difference being, I suppose, that we old farts _appreciated_ (≈ understood through reason) while you young fellows ‘estimate’ (≈ guess)

† the plan is, actually, the outcome of the appreciation but our masters always thought it worth mentioning that we ought to have one – no matter how rough and ready

** always including warning orders


----------



## Journeyman

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> ...now the ‘estimate’ I believe – the difference being, I suppose, that we old farts _appreciated_ (≈ understood through reason) while you young fellows ‘estimate’ (≈ guess)



 ;D


----------



## Old Sweat

Edward,

I think the little red book you meant is The Handbook of Unit Administration and Discipline, which did not deal with battle procedure. The only little red books I have are my copies of Otter's Guide, 1885 edition and a 1904 musketry pam, neither of which gets into battle procedure. I went through my collection of archaic pamphlets, but came up short.

Your definition is pretty good and I won't try to improve on it from memory. I agree with your point re appreciate and estimate. 

I know we both used to deplore staff work by photocopier; now we have a new target for our geriatric spite: staff work by power point. Maybe the video professor will become the modern version of Staff Duties in the Field.


----------



## Red 6

Oh man! Don't get me started on how much I hate Power Point. Is it as widely used in the CF as it is in the US Army? If it is, I'm sorry. Extracts from http://www.nbc-links.com/officers.html

3. A unit that has no money for new computers or spare parts will still manage to afford a big-screen TV for Powerpoint slide shows.

4. A bad plan with good slides is better than a good plan with bad slides.

5. Three sergeants thinking about an issue dealing with their MOS for four months and coming up with a detailed plan is not as good as a colonel who knows nothing about their MOS thinking about it for 30 seconds. 

11. Officers believe that a plan won't succeed unless it has a good name, like "Operation Intrinsic Action." NCOs would rather give it something simple, like "Operation Beat Their *&^%$ Heads In" and get on with it. 

16. The more warning one has for a briefing, the more cheese one can provide for the briefing. Improving content is secondary.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> ...
> I know we both used to deplore staff work by photocopier; now we have a new target for our geriatric spite: staff work by power point. Maybe the video professor will become the modern version of Staff Duties in the Field.



I thought Jack Layton was the video professor - in his free time.


----------



## Old Sweat

Red 6

In my latest book I wrote about a certain Canadian general and his ultra-sophisticated plans. Instead of believing that no plan survives contact with the enemy, I opined that he *knew* that no enemy could survive contact with his plan. Thus, when things went wrong, it was the fault of his subordinates, thank you very much.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Edward,
> 
> I think the little red book you meant is The Handbook of Unit Administration and Discipline, which did not deal with battle procedure. The only little red books I have are my copies of Otter's Guide, 1885 edition and a 1904 musketry pam, neither of which gets into battle procedure. I went through my collection of archaic pamphlets, but came up short.
> 
> Your definition is pretty good ...



Maybe it was good ol' CAMT 1-8, that was always a crowd pleaser at promotion exam time, or 7-45, another favourite - I recall memorizing it, along with the principles of administration (was 'surprise' one of 'em) and the capabilities and limitations of the artillery - the limitations, if I recall, being limitless.  :-*


----------



## opcougar

Need some help with the 17 steps of battle procedure in the following areas:

1. Need a good word doc or pdf template that can be used for an exercise

2. if anyone of you was to do an exercise lasting 12 hours........what would your detailed time and map estimate look like, taking into consideration a "no move before" certain time?

3. What are good default factors to use for coming up with COAs, if you were to setup a comms equipment?

Thx in advance


----------



## George Wallace

I had time to read ten posts, and then hit SEARCH for "Battle Procedure" and here you go:

17 steps of battle procedure


----------



## Michael OLeary

George, that thread list various versions of the steps of battle procedure, but I think the original poster was looking for a more in depth discussion on application.


----------



## opcougar

That is correct. I need a more detail in depth take on the 17 steps. I'll also like to see how the experts would go about planning their detailed time and map estimate for a 12 hour exercise if they were to partake in one.


----------



## aesop081

opcougar said:
			
		

> I'll also like to see how the experts would go about planning their detailed time



Work backwards from the time you have to have the task completed.........

Work backwards from task start time when planing you pre-mission battle procedure.......


----------



## TCBF

- Has anyone else noticed that since the step of "Issue Warning Order" was moved from before "Receive Orders" to after "Receive Orders" , we now scramble like mad, all the while wondering who stole our battle procedure time? Hard to get a jump on preparing when your boss is off to orders and leaves you without a warning order. Preparatory moves, anyone? How about mission specific equipment?


----------



## armyvern

opcougar said:
			
		

> That is correct. I need a more detail in depth take on the 17 steps. I'll also like to see how the experts would go about planning their detailed time and map estimate for a 12 hour exercise if they were to partake in one.



I've got a couple templates for you; you'll have to PM your email addy so I can put them through to you.

Vern


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Has anyone else noticed that since the step of "Issue Warning Order" was moved from before "Receive Orders" to after "Receive Orders" , we now scramble like mad, all the while wondering who stole our battle procedure time? Hard to get a jump on preparing when your boss is off to orders and leaves you without a warning order. Preparatory moves, anyone? How about mission specific equipment?



Good point. I think that this happened when we adopted the US Army Military Decision Making Process (MDMP) and renamed it the Operational Planning Process (OPP). The placement of the Wng O in Troop Leading Procedures was the first thing I noticed when I was on course with the US Army. 

I think that Canada could have left lower-level battle procedure alone (Cbt Tm and below). I still issue a Wng O before I go to orders. I then change it/add to it later on in my BP as before.

opcougar,

I will try to give an example of a detailed time estimate for a 12 hour period. It is intended to be illustrative, not authoritative! Lets say you are an RRB detachment commander. For laughs, you have an LSVW CP/RRB thingie and a LUVW. You were issued orders at 0800 hrs and it is now 0845 hrs. You were tasked with establishing an RRB site at an area Grid to support operations. You need to have your RRB established at 1400 hrs and operate it until 1800 hrs. There is a NMB of 1200 hrs, but forward recces are permitted. Your Mission Analysis is done and you have a kicking mission statement and a list of tasks that need to get done along with some constraints. The first paragraph of your orders is almost ready. You are now starting your detailed time estimate.

Going with what Cdn Aviator said, I would start with 1400 hrs as my key timing. You can mess a ton of stuff up, but timings must be met.

a.  RRB Established - 1400

Now you need to estimate how long it would take to set up that RRB. For shiggles, lets go with 30 minutes. I might then add 30 minutes of fudge time to allow for trouble shooting. Your experience will guide you here!

b.  Begin RRB Set Up - 1300

Now you need to look at your map and figure out how long it will take to get there. From the distance on the map and the terrain compared to your mobility you guess that it will take 15 minutes. You decide to add five minutes of fudge time (could be more if the move will be at night etc) and another five minutes for getting the vehicle out of the hide

c.  Depart Hide - 1235 hrs

Your guys will need to get the vehicle ready, their pers kit ready and do things like eat. A good Warning Order might have taken care of this, but lets say that you figure it will take one hour after orders to get everything ready.

d.  Orders End - 1130 hrs

Based on prior O Gps for similar operations you estimate that it will take 30 minutes to issue orders to include questions.

e.  Orders Start - 1100 hrs (this will go in the Wng O)

You need to write orders in order to give them. In the past it has taken you 30 minutes to write them out for similar tasks.

f.  Begin Orders Prep - 1030 hrs

You need a plan in order to write orders, and your Recce will give you this. You look at the map and any constraints and need to decide if you will conduct a recce on the ground or off the map. Since you have a LUVW, you haven't been up to the area grid for the RRB before, recce is permitted you do a quick budget (30 minutes transit and 30 minutes on site) and decide to conduct a Recce. Alternatively, you might have to do this on the map. Going there means that you can find a good spot on the ground, and are less likely to get lost later on. You could also have to do a prelim move closer to the site if a recce was not possible.

g.  Depart Recce Locn  to return to hide - 1015 hrs

h.  At Recce Locn - 0945

i.  Leave Hide for Recce - 0930

You will need a Recce Plan. This might take ten minutes.

j.  Recce Plan Start - 0920

You need to issue the Wng O (you are on course and have to follow the steps). You have your orders time and location, you know your mission and know the things that need to get done first. This might take ten minutes to prepare and five to issue.

k. Issue Wng O - 0915

l. Begin Wng O Prep - 0905

You look at your watch and   it is already 0858 hrs. You wrap up your time estimate and detailed map study.

Again, this is just a quick illustration and not a template!


----------



## opcougar

Tango2Bravo....thx for the detailed explanation. puts things into perspective. I have to ask though, in terms of mission analysis, what time would you give that in your draft above?

This was the kind of breakdown I was looking for overrall. Also after recce has been completed and COAs done, there is a step for briefing the CO to get a decision????


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

Time for steps will be a "it depends." For Mission Paralysis, the level of complexity of the orders and the level of the organization can have a huge impact. I have done MA in 15 minutes, but I have also done MAs that took two hours for thick Op Orders that I hadn't also received orally.

The time for backbriefs to be given (if they are done) will normally be given in his orders and it will go into your Time Estimate as a hard timing.

Once again, take my vignette as an illustration of the thought process of the time estimate - do NOT use it as a template. 

Are you on course? If so, which one?


----------



## George Wallace

This is a whole 'exercise' that anyone would use in 'time management'.  You can take a day long or two day or week long course on civie street and learn the whole thing in a most convoluted manner.  If you take the 17 steps that the military will teach you in Leadership training, it all will boil down to what Tango2Brave just explained to you:  You are given your task.  You have a end time/time the task must be completed.  You take that time (that task needs to be completed) and work backwards to the current time.  You then adjust all the timings that you require for the various steps of your planning and preparation to fit into to the time span you have since receiving the tasking to the time the task must be completed.  You may find that you will have very little time for some of the stages/steps and may even have to skip one or two, such as a Recce......you may have to rely on a Map Recce of the site, and not an actual Recce of the site.

It is all an exercise in time management.


As for having a step for briefing the CO to get a decision.  No, you wouldn't have to do that, as it would have been the CO who tasked you to complete a task that (s)he would have thought of.  A very simplistic example:  If I tasked you to go to get me coffee, would you have to come up with a plan, then brief me on how you plan on getting me coffee?  No.  You'd simply go get me a coffee and that would be it,


----------



## aesop081

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As for having a step for briefing the CO to get a decision.  No, you wouldn't have to do that,



Depending on what level the OP is working at or what course he/she is on, it could be more complicated that that.



			
				opcougar said:
			
		

> Also after recce has been completed and COAs done, there is a step for briefing the CO to get a decision????



Yes there is a step in the OPP for breifing the commander. Once enemy & Freindly COAs have been developed, validated and compared there is there is a "decision breif" done where the COAs are presented. expert input is sought and a recomendation is made as to which COA is the way to go.

Obviously if your task is to get coffee then.....yeah just go get coffee.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Obviously if your task is to get coffee then.....yeah just go get coffee.



But do you get it from Tim Hortons, Second Cup, some truck stop, McDonalds or, Starbucks

 ;D


----------



## TangoTwoBravo

I do not expect my Troop Leaders/Platoon Commanders to come to me for a Decision Brief - I am not selecting a COA for them to conduct their tasks from the menu of COAs they have prepared. I give them tasks, they decide how to do them. I might ask for backbriefs where they lay their plan out, but those are not Decision Briefs. A backbrief can be useful when the tasks are complex and interlock. It is also useful time to deconflict the various Troop/Platoon plans. I might have a Troop Leader adjust something during/after a backbrief, but that is not selecting a COA.

Decision Briefs are for commanders who have staffs. I think that we (the Army we) have started to blur the Operational Planning Process used by staffs with the battle procedure executed by low-level tactical commanders who do not have staffs. I would argue that MCpls to Majors execute old-school battle procedure where a lonely commander looks at the map and comes up with a plan that his people execute. They do their own estimate, although they might solicit opinions/advice. A CO of a BG, I would argue, is the first guy who really uses OPP (since he has a staff) and even then he might not use it all the time.

Please note that this is me soapboxing - I do not work at a School teaching planning/battle procedure nor at Doctrine writing it. I just use the stuff.


----------

